# Spike could use some Get Well Soon vibes!



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey friends! So sorry I've been AWOL lately, there's never a dull moment around here (hence why I'm finding the time to get on here at 1 in the morning LOL). My little Spike, aka Spike-a-Roo, Rooney Toon, etc. has been battling hypoglycemia issues the past couple days. The vet thinks he must've gotten into something (he has a fondness for mulch, grrr) which upset his tummy, hence the cycle of not wanting to eat/low blood sugar/etc. He was put on a strict regimen of forcefeeding; and today he had enough appetite to eat some turkey heart on his own and drink water on his own. I was so happy I had tears in my eyes; the little boy had me so worried. I don't even think he's up to 2lbs yet, and Leon is actually bigger than him now. Just thought that he could use some "get well" vibes/prayers/thoughts sent his way to help him pull through. Meanwhile he's being pampered with his own hot water bottle, space heater, fuzzy blue pillow that he LOVES, and a separate soft blanket away from the heater in case he gets too warm. Eden, bless her little heart, has been doing a great job keeping him washed up and even cuddles beside him at night. He's doing so much better than he was but I still figure he could use a little extra "TLC from afar" until he's back to his usual wiggly-waggly self. =) Thank you!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little thing,it's such a worry with the tiny ones .Glad to hear he's on the mend with all your TLC


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon little Spike!! :love5: You are in the best of care. I bet you'll be fully recovered in no time under your Moms love. :daisy:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Praying for you little SPike!! Animals are amazing with how fast they can recover.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little Spike. Get well soon little man. Barney and I are sending good thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope he feels better!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor little guy! He couldn't have anyone better looking after him though. Healing thoughts heading your way!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Spike! Sounds like Mommy and Eden are taking good care of you!
Here's wishing you a speedy recovery!

This may post twice. My system said it couldnt connect. Here goes!
Spike, you might get double wishes!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww Spike, good thoughts and vibes coming your way, get well soon.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww Spikey boy! Lots of love and healing thoughts to you xxxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Sending Spike healing thoughts and lots of hugs and cuddles ! I hope you get to feeling better very soon!!!

Jaxx is a mulch eater too. He won't eat it unless it is on the grass or sidewalks. I am not sure what is so yummy about mulch that makes them go after it.


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

awww Spike... get well soon... <3


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep strong little Spike xxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Feel better baby boy!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor little Spike!! Hope his tummy issues clear up and he's back to himself very soon! It sounds like you're doing a great job taking care of him!! 
Get well soon baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all so much!! And I'll do so literally after replying lol! Your kind words have reached him; he greeted me today with kisses and is eating with gusto. I'm keeping it slow and in moderation, but so far he is doing much better today. He got a bath to help clean off the corn syrup from his fur and is snuggled in his cuddle sack!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little guy. Glad to hear that he is doing better!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My poor sweetie. I'm happy to hear he's improving. I'm sending lots and lots 
of healing vibes and positive wishes to your little boy just in case. Give him 
a smooch from me. And keep us posted ok?


----------

